# Mosaic Tortoises :)



## Lafresa (May 4, 2015)

This is my attempt to make macro pictures of my tortoises.


----------



## Jodie (May 4, 2015)

Neat pictures.


----------



## Lafresa (May 7, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Razan (May 7, 2015)

Neat perspectives. Shell design is so fascinating. Sooo many colors when you get in close. Love the details.


----------

